# No Rosemary extract in the food



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:chili:I just found out that ARTEMIS OSOPURE SMALL BREED ADULT DOG FOOD does not contain the Rosemary extract:aktion033:.

As you may know, this is a cause of seizure in some dog and 2 months ago, my Dolcina, fainted, and since then, I was looking for food that does not contain Rosemary extract. 

ARTEMIS used to have it in their dog food, but in this new formula, no more:thmbup:. Thought you might be interested to know.

I bought the 30lbs for $32 + tax.

:wavetowel2:Sammy, mom to Dolcina, Bambolina, Poupetta, Lucy, Ricky and Piccolina in Heaven.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have been giving my malt Nordic Naturals omegas 3 6 9 fish oil and it has rosemary extract with no ill effects. All the dry food I give always has rosemary extract towards the end of the ingredient list so the little amount they actually get is very little.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

some Malts will react while others will not.....only issue there is that you don't know which kind yours is until it _may_ be too late (a seizure).


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Just wondering, and perhaps it's been discussed before..but why is rosemary included in so many pet foods? For flavoring? It's almost difficult to find one without it.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

iheartbisou said:


> Just wondering, and perhaps it's been discussed before..but why is rosemary included in so many pet foods? For flavoring? It's almost difficult to find one without it.


 I was told that they use rosemary extract in pet food because it is a NATURAL preservative.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Rosemary is used as a preservative.

There is no scientific evidence that proves rosemary extract can cause seizures.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

i think you only need to be concerned about rosemary if your dog has had seizures before.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know!!

The whole rosemary thing is so confusing, as is garlic!!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I feed Baci Dr Harveys plus Nordic Naturals both have Rosemary and never had a problem..


----------

